# Spiele starten nicht



## LPG-Daniel (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir gestern 2 Games runtergeladen: Far Cry 3 und Skyrim. Beide starten allerdings nicht. Es kommt immer der Fehler "Die Anwendung konnte nicht korrekt gestartet werden (0x000007b)." Treiber sind aktuell, die Games auch. Nach Fehlenden Datein habe ich Steam auch schon suchen lassen. Bringt aber alles nix. Weiß jemand eine Lösung? 

Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfyLdQTzp8o


----------



## Jackbau3r73 (8. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal ob dir das weiterhilft 

Far Cry 3 und Uplay :: Deutsches Forum


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. Dezember 2014)

Starte mal aus Steam direkt.
ggf. wirst Du aufgefordert UPlay zu installieren. => "braucht" das Spiel leider auch.

Auch schon DX neu installiert?


----------



## LPG-Daniel (8. Dezember 2014)

Aus Steam gestartet habe ich ja auch schon. UPlay habe ich allerdings nicht installiert. 
UPlay hat ja aber auch nichts mit Skyrim zu tun. Das funktioniert ja auch nicht.


----------

